# Poured a 55' walkway and 5' x 9' with broom finish



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Overlay it!


----------



## nbishop (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> How did you get a 3 1/2" slump off the chute? Let alone flat and trowelable?


We didn't do a slump test, the concrete guy asked what I wanted it at, I asked what he would recommend with the hot weather (the guy I hired as kind of a consultant on the finishing process wasn't sure, lol) concrete truck driver said at least a 3 1/2. So I went with that, being worried about reducing the strength of the concrete. If he gave it to us in a 3.5 slump, Im not sure.


----------



## nbishop (Jul 2, 2007)

JBBS said:


> Overlay it!


What would that invlove? And would it be cost effective?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

nbishop said:


> What would that invlove? And would it be cost effective?


 
Not trying to sound like an ass, but after your 'experimenting' with concrete, it involves hiring someone to overlay it.

Expect it to cost just shy of ripping it out and replacing it


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

I generally charge $3 /sq foot for a basic broom finish overlay. I agree with Chris, if you go that route, bring someone in to do it.


----------



## nbishop (Jul 2, 2007)

yeh, the situation is definately not that bad. basically just two or three joints were cut instead of tooled. The broom finish and edge turned out alright. then there is a small 8" portion against the house that wasn't poured due to lack of concrete. we formed that last bit a made a finished edge. When we pour the last bit it will end up looking like a tooled joint, although the color will differ im sure.


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just curious about the overlay. How thin can one go and what would be the product to accomplish it? Reason I ask is I just did a little experiment myself by adding a 3" perimeter to an existing slab and thenwhen it cured it looked so so. I thought it might be a plan to amlgamate the look of the old and new concrete by doing an overlay and since I happened to have a bag of patching concrete with me I mixed up a milkshake thick batch and troweled it on. I'll let you know how it turns out but I would still like to know what my best bet would be for next time. Thanks. Good luck on the slab.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Overlays start at 1/4" thick and go up depending on what design/pattern/stamp you are using.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That was a driver stated 3-1/2 slump, not a cone test 3-1/2 slump. It was probably 6" at least.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Some are even thinner, ours start at 1/8".


----------



## nbishop (Jul 2, 2007)

*Some pics of the walkway*

Here are some pics of the joints in the walkway.


----------



## nbishop (Jul 2, 2007)

*And the whole walkway*

and the walkway in full view


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Please don't you dare tell the customer that is the finished product.

Either have it redone properly or cap it/overlay it, anything. It really does look horrible.

Sorry for the brutal honesty.

P.S. You broomed it too soon


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Your maths is correct. But I dont understand why you are talking feet and inches then ordering m3.

So walkway is 55 x 3

55 x12 x 25.4mm per inch div by 1000 = 16.76m
3 x 12 x 25.4mm per inch div by 1000 = 0.91m
3.5 x 25.4mm per inch div by 1000 = 0.09m

16.76 length x 0.91 width x 0.09 = 1.373m3

Patio 5 x 9

5 x 12 x 25.4 div 1000 = 1.52m
9 x 12 x 25.4 div 1000 = 2.74m
3.5 x 25.4 div 1000 = 0.09m 

1.52 x 2.74 x 0.09 = 0.375

0.375 + 1.373 = *1.748m3*

So yeah you should have had enough conc even if it was 4" (100mm to me and you). Maybe you were short changed.Or maybe you had 5" (125mm) in places.
With regard to the conc drying to fast. like the others have said the slump was too low try 6" (150mm). Also did you have any plastic on the ground? Laying straight onto your fill will for sure dry it out quick.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy cow! Just seen the pics. 
Rip it out and start again. You'll feel better when the job is done again properly.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i cant believe someone would even think that was acceptable.if i had done it myself i would be embarassed,if my help had done it they would have been fired.helen keller could have done a better job than that.

i had a guy who has worked for me for years,just leave me about a month ago.he started as a tender and had layed brick for about 4 years.anyway,i gave hime a 4000 sq ft stone job,and he decided he could make it on his own.we were talking about 2 weeks ago and he told me he had some work to do for this guy he did the stone job i gave him for.he had to replace some windows and some electrical work and ect.... my only word of advice was stick with what you know.

you undoubtly have no knowledge of concrete work.i am not cutting you down in anyway,but i think i would have passed on this job,altho any fool and their dog could pour a sidewalk.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow man.....just.....wow. If you werent 2,800 miles away I would personally come up and save your ass! Got any frequent flyer miles you want to give up?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If it was done for yourself at your house, I would just say grind down the toe stubbers and move on, but I don't think I could sell that to a client.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to pile on too much, but 
that surface wouldn't make it
through the first winter here.


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

you'll be ripping that out, especially when the bag mix prtion looks nothing like the truck mix in color and texture.


----------

